# Sticky  Conversion Charts, Interactive Calculators, Formulas, & Misc.



## feralpigeon

Hi Folks,

A frequent problem when trying to help a sick bird is how to calculate the dosage from our meds on hand. Sometimes the directions recommend a rate at an unfamiliar measurement. I've spent some time looking for sites that have medical information that can help out with dosing our rescues. It's always helpful to have at your fingertips information that can help you decide what the dosing regimen is. These links may not help everyone out with all of their needs, but I think that there are so many facets of the diamond here so as to be able to glean the information needed most of the time and become comfortable one's self in deciding on a measurement value. 

That's not to say that it is not good to get feedback on the forum, or from a vet or rehabber, but in an emergency, if the only issue is the dose and not the medication itself, then these are handy tools to have available.

I've tried to categorize the types of information in the links, but I think you'll find some overlapping. Please keep an eye out for links within links--as you may find needed information there. There is also a pharmaceutical tutorial that you may find informational. If you look at the navigational options, I'm sure it will become self explanatory.

Hope this is of use and help down the road:


_*Conversion and Miscellaneous Resources*_


I. CHARTS/TABLES:

http://www.texashste.com/html/pha_um.htm

http://www.earthmagics.com/charts.html

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache...ps+per+teaspoon&d=DAHXSw0DL8Ar&icp=1&.intl=us


II. CONVERSION FORMULAS:


http://www.howard-supply.com/conversion_charts.htm

http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?p=...ams+milliliters&d=Z7KuyQ0DL5kv&icp=1&.intl=us


III. INTERACTIVE CONVERSION CALCULATORS:


http://www.ilpi.com/msds/ref/volumeunits.html

http://infohost.nmt.edu/~armiller/conversion.htm

http://www.manuelsweb.com/nrs_calculators.htm

http://chipdoc.com/Converters/capacity.html

http://www.rxdesktop.com/dosage_calculator.htm

http://www.dmacc.cc.ia.us/medmath1/apothecary/apothtuthtml/index.htm

http://www.easysurf.cc/menumt.htm#select1

http://www.globalrph.com/converter.cgi

http://www.factmonster.com/pages/unitconversion.html


IV MEDICAL DICTIONARIES:


http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW000/9276/9276.html

http://www.birdcare.com/bin/searchdict?pfx=A

http://www.mercksource.com/ppdocs/us/common/dorlands/dorland/dmd-a-b-000.htm


V. HOW TO GIVE A BIRD AN INJECTION:*


http://www.vin.com/WebLink.plx?URL=http://www.birddoctorhousecalls.com/

*Click on Bird Health Information on the lower right. The link brings you to several Documents including a Quick Time movie on IM injections.


fp


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for that wealth of information, fp. I will make sure it is flagged so everyone can find it easily.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks fp! I put it in the Resources section also.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks fp! I put it in the Resources section also.
> 
> Terry


LOL Terry...I didn't even notice where the thread was located.


----------



## feralpigeon

Thanks Teresa and Terry, good to see it notable by the 'pros'  

fp


----------

